# Mint leaves, slices of ginger, cinnamon sticks



## DirkL (28/11/16)

Anyone ever tried mixing up their VG/PG/Nic and then leaving say a cinnamon stick or a split vanilla pod or any other organic material to steep away in their homebrew? I put some ginger slices, no other flavour, and it smells good, but is still steeping away. Yet to vape it. Might try the same with cardamon, mint, etc.


----------

